# Murr?



## Lewi (Sep 19, 2009)

What exactly does the word 'Murr' mean, and why? I see it a lot and it bothers me that I don't know what it means...​


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 19, 2009)

I don't know much about furry lingo but after seeing that countless times I believe it means sexy or something like that :|


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 19, 2009)

Urban Dictionary said:
			
		

> Murr:
> 
> A sound of happiness/contentment used by furries.  A made-up 'animal noise' word along the same lines as yiff that probably came from the word 'purr.'
> 
> ...



_Murr_.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 19, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> _Murr_.


 
God furries with their retarded lingo, I just hope I never actually meet anyone that does that IRL...who the hell comes up with these terms?


----------



## Bandy (Sep 19, 2009)

*I have a friend who says, "Murr." IRL. At first I found it quite odd but now I don't really notice it. *


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 19, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> God furries with their retarded lingo, I just hope I never actually meet anyone that does that IRL...who the hell comes up with these terms?



The weirdos.  And I mean weirdos.


----------



## Dementiality (Sep 19, 2009)

From what I've deduced from Kaamos' urban dictionary definition, it looks like a combination of Purr and Moan.

Can you cite some instances where you have seen it used?


----------



## furry fan (Sep 19, 2009)

Dementiality said:


> From what I've deduced from Kaamos' urban dictionary definition, it looks like a combination of Purr and Moan.
> 
> Can you cite some instances where you have seen it used?


in RP we use it to say we like somthing


----------



## furry fan (Sep 19, 2009)

i think it was made for canine furries to express pleasure during RP since we cant purr like feline furries


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 19, 2009)

lol wut


----------



## Lobar (Sep 19, 2009)

murrypurryfurries


----------



## Mojotaian (Sep 19, 2009)

Lewi said:


> Murr?​


 
Murr!


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 19, 2009)

This is my murrsona


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 19, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> lol wut


Lol wow.


I say "o murr~" when I'm being sarcastic.


----------



## Gaybriel (Sep 19, 2009)

lemme make you some MURRYPURRYFURRYCURRY

Makes ya MURR IN YER TUMMY


----------



## Glitch (Sep 19, 2009)

MURR.

Seriously though, it's more of a moan/purr mix for canines.  

Like may, I say "Oh murr" sarcastically IRL.


----------



## Dass (Sep 19, 2009)

Lewi said:


> What exactly does the word 'Murr' mean, and why? I see it a lot and it bothers me that I don't know what it means...​



Well, lets see what UD says...



> A sound of happiness/contentment used by furries. A made-up 'animal noise' word along the same lines as yiff that probably came from the word 'purr.'



Sounds... reasonable.


----------



## DarkDragon X (Sep 19, 2009)

well i know what hurring means ^_^ it's like puring for dragons


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 19, 2009)

DarkDragon X said:


> well i know what hurring means ^_^ it's like puring for dragons


...What.


----------



## DarkDragon X (Sep 19, 2009)

what it's true


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Sep 19, 2009)

And is it widely known to be true, or only acknowledged by you and maybe two other dragons?


----------



## DarkDragon X (Sep 19, 2009)

well me and some other dragons :U BUT we are trying to make it widely known


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Sep 19, 2009)

Am I right in assuming one of the others told you this was a good idea?


----------



## DarkDragon X (Sep 19, 2009)

no we all came up with it together and it makes sence......and your a dino so your in some hole xD no offence


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Sep 19, 2009)

In some hole? I don't understand...

Anyway I'm surprised. It sounded like the plan of an individual who wanted to become, er, "famous" on the internet. Or among the fandom at least.


----------



## DarkDragon X (Sep 19, 2009)

no no im just saying that it needs to be told to somebody....everybody now that i think about it....it's just a new word and and it's meaning is the same of murr just for dragons.....and the hole joke was from the movie....journey to the center to the earth movie ^_^


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Sep 19, 2009)

They are sounds that express each furry in another way in whatever what they choose.

Murr can be sound of pleasure, sound of approval, confusion or whatever. Just depends on the person.

A person can have Murr, Hurr, Purr, or any alteration form with different meanings for that or same meaning for all.


----------



## Wildside (Sep 19, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> God furries with their retarded lingo, I just hope I never actually meet anyone that does that IRL...who the hell comes up with these terms?



I am lead to believe furries made furry lingo specifically created for said furries. D: 

I don't use/say murr because it just sounds ridiculous, I every time I see it I laugh at the randomness of it.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Sep 19, 2009)

Wildside said:


> I am lead to believe furries made furry lingo specifically created for said furries. D:
> 
> I don't use/say murr because it just sounds ridiculous, I every time I see it I laugh at the randomness of it.


o murr~


----------



## Wildside (Sep 19, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> o murr~



I'm laughing at the randomness.


----------



## Lewi (Sep 19, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Lol wow.
> 
> 
> I say "o murr~" when I'm being sarcastic.


  I was saying "OH MURR" to this retard in my school because he was pretending to fap...


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 19, 2009)

I make clicking noises alot when the gears in my head are turning.  I dont notice it until the nosy parker neighbor Carol gives me a odd stare, and then i dont care.

Murr is an odd word though..... murr....... mhyrr..... lol spices.


----------



## Morroke (Sep 19, 2009)

DarkDragon X said:


> well i know what hurring means ^_^ it's like puring for dragons



how dus i hurrrrr>?


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 19, 2009)

o murrr


----------



## Azure (Sep 19, 2009)

It means I'm going to kick you in the balls.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 19, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> o murrr



oh hurrr


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 19, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> oh hurrr


*purr*


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 19, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> *purr*



*sexes you*


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 19, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> *sexes you*


*sues for rape*


----------



## Mr Fox (Sep 19, 2009)

Derrrr


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 19, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> *sues for rape*



*hires a really good lawyer*



Mr Fox said:


> Derrrr



Thats the sound horny wox pups make


----------



## Mr Fox (Sep 19, 2009)

berrrr


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 19, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> *hires a really good lawyer*
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the sound horny wox pups make


?


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 19, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> ?



durrrrrrr

why ?


----------



## Mr Fox (Sep 19, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Thats the sound horny wox pups make


 
Hmm smexy.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 19, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> durrrrrrr
> 
> why ?


Wondering why you know what sound a horny wox pup makes...


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 19, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Wondering why you know what sound a horny wox pup makes...



It was supposed to be a joke.

Lucky WOLFIE
wox pup
oh durrrr


----------



## Mr Fox (Sep 19, 2009)

turrrrr


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 19, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Wondering why you know what sound a horny wox pup makes...



What?


----------



## Ratte (Sep 19, 2009)

Hey

keep the trollan to a minimum.


----------



## Bandy (Sep 19, 2009)

DarkDragon X said:


> well i know what hurring means ^_^ it's like puring for dragons


*All the dragons I know say murr. 

*


----------



## Morroke (Sep 19, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> What?



You aren't the only Wox, don't be so self-centered.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 19, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> What?



shhh don't tell him about us yiffing. It could ruin my reputation and I'd have to kill you.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 19, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> It was supposed to be a joke.
> 
> Lucky WOLFIE
> wox pup
> oh durrrr


I know, but how do you know his horny noises?


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 19, 2009)

Morroke said:


> You aren't the only Wox, don't be so self-centered.



Ok


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 19, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I know, but how do you know his horny noises?



Don't see the post above yours.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 19, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Don't see the post above yours.


I wouldn't have assumed any better of you, don't worry.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 19, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I wouldn't have assumed any better of you, don't worry.



LOL


...I'm kind of hurt


----------



## Reednemer (Sep 19, 2009)

HURR HURR HURRRRR IM A HOERS.

no wait..


----------



## fwLogCGI (Sep 19, 2009)

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/murr


			
				Webster's Revised Unabridged Dictionary said:
			
		

> Murr\, n. [Prob. abbrev. from murrain.] A catarrh. [Obs.] --Gascoigne.


----------



## InfernalTobias (Sep 19, 2009)

Wow, another South Carolinian.


----------



## Carenath (Sep 19, 2009)

DarkDragon X said:


> well i know what hurring means ^_^ it's like puring for dragons


Eh.. no. Besides.. Hurrr is like a retarded laugh that *chanfags use.


Bandy said:


> *All the dragons I know say murr.*


This


----------



## RoqsWolf (Sep 19, 2009)

I don't know much about furry lingo, but from what i'e interpretted about it is that it's a flirtacious gesture that means something is sexy


----------



## X (Sep 19, 2009)

DarkDragon X said:


> well i know what hurring means ^_^ it's like puring for dragons



you have no idea how much i want to kill you.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 19, 2009)

Murr??????? What does that mean???????????


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 20, 2009)

Wildside said:


> I am lead to believe furries made furry lingo specifically created for said furries. D:
> 
> I don't use/say murr because it just sounds ridiculous, I every time I see it I laugh at the randomness of it.


 
I just think its another way to show just how childish yet retarded one can be :\


----------



## fwLogCGI (Sep 20, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Murr??????? What does that mean???????????


One of these might have the answer:
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Murr
http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/murr
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Murr
http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Murr


----------



## russetwolf13 (Sep 20, 2009)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> And is it widely known to be true, or only acknowledged by you and maybe two other dragons?





DarkDragon X said:


> well me and some other dragons :U BUT we are trying to make it widely known



I fuckin loled.


----------



## russetwolf13 (Sep 20, 2009)

X said:


> you have no idea how much i want to kill you.



Can't... Breath... Laughing...


----------



## Otis-Reamclaw (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 20, 2009)

Otis-Reamclaw said:


>


 
o3o
Explicit lyrics? lawl XD


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 20, 2009)

I scream "OH MURR" as loudly as I can every time I have sex.

EVERY

TIME


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 20, 2009)

This isn't locked yet?
Murr murr murr murr murr murr murr
There, I am done here


----------



## Xaerun (Sep 20, 2009)

Good point, LizardKing!
This lock is long overdue.
Thread locked: Derailed.


----------

